# Some pics from Cozumel



## jpr62902

We stayed at the Occidental Grand, and it was fantastic.  Some pics from the trip ...


----------



## pirate_girl

Very nice!


----------



## tsaw

Very nice pics! Thanks a million for sharing.
Whoever took the underwater shots has an eye for the camera.


----------



## jpr62902

pirate_girl said:


> Very nice!


 


tsaw said:


> Very nice pics! Thanks a million for sharing.
> Whoever took the underwater shots has an eye for the camera.


 
Thanks!


----------



## muleman RIP

Great shots! Some of those fish are wild looking. That big lizard guy looks a little intimidating though.


----------



## mak2

Attorney, sharks, there is a joke there somewhere.  Nice pics.


----------



## norscaner

Thanks  for sharing  jpr.
Is that a lion fish in the one photo? 
Its -33 with widchill as I am off to work. These pics warm me up for my adventure in Feb.

 Great photos.


----------



## Cowboy

Yep great pics thanks Jpr , Dumb question , what the hell is in pic 3 ?


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

What?  No chicks in bikinis.  Sounds like a bad trip to me.


----------



## Big Dog

norscaner said:


> Thanks  for sharing  jpr.
> Is that a lion fish in the one photo?
> Its -33 with widchill as I am off to work. These pics warm me up for my adventure in Feb.
> 
> Great photos.



I can answer that ............ yes that is a lionfish, looks like of the Violatin variety.

Great photos! More is always good ..................


----------



## pirate_girl

Cowboy said:


> Yep great pics thanks Jpr , Dumb question , what the hell is in pic 3 ?


Looks like someone standing on a pier..having fun with a tiki torch.


----------



## jpr62902

Cowboy said:


> Yep great pics thanks Jpr , Dumb question , what the hell is in pic 3 ?


 
This guy had two torches on ropes and was swinging in 'em around.  I was fooling with the exposure on my camera, and this one turned out pretty cool.


----------



## loboloco

muleman said:


> Great shots! Some of those fish are wild looking. That big lizard guy looks a little intimidating though.


Yeah they look intimidating, but they really don't taste that good.  Kinda like like greasy free range chicken.


----------



## Cowboy

pirate_girl said:


> Looks like someone standing on a pier..having fun with a tiki torch.


 


jpr62902 said:


> This guy had two torches on ropes and was swinging in 'em around. I was fooling with the exposure on my camera, and this one turned out pretty cool.


 

 Thanks PG & JPR , I couldn,t make anything out in the background . Does make a cool looking pic though


----------



## jpr62902

Doggie said more pics would be better.

First, the Occidental Grand was like Fantasty Island.  It's not your typical hotel.  It's a bunch of smaller buildings, each with their own open air courtyard, stuck in a jungle-type landscape.

When we pulled up in a taxi to the main building (after dark), they picked us up in a little cart and drove us through the grounds to our building (right by the "quiet" pool).  Our room was fantastic!  Here I am, after a missed flight, hours in airports, a van ride from Cancun to Playa del Carmen, a few cervezas and a ferry ride, enjoying our arrival:


----------



## jpr62902

The grounds were beautiful!


----------



## jpr62902

Past the quiet pool, there's a 400' pedestrian bridge over a mangrove\swamp to take you to the "activities" pool and beach.


----------



## pirate_girl

Who's the hunk in the red shorts and backpack?


----------



## jpr62902

Some more sea life ....


----------



## jpr62902

pirate_girl said:


> Who's the hunk in the red shorts and backpack?


 
I see no hunk in that pic.  Just a tired, abundantly happy person, ready to do shots and pass out!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Cowboy

More great pics Jpr , thanks for sharing . The underwater shots of the fish dont even look real to me . I just cant even imagine water that clear & amazing colors as well .


----------



## Big Dog

Thanks for the pics from paradise!


----------



## JackieBlue

Awesome pics!


----------



## mosi

PBinWA said:


> What? No chicks in bikinis. Sounds like a bad trip to me.


 



Here..... I'll help you out.


Carlos and Charlie's at Cozumel


----------



## mosi

Cowboy said:


> More great pics Jpr , thanks for sharing . The underwater shots of the fish dont even look real to me . I just cant even imagine water that clear & amazing colors as well .


 



Here are some pics on top of the water in Cozumel....
.
.
...


----------



## BrattieCathie

Oooh I love the color of the water! just gorgeous!


----------



## mosi

Pictures do not do it justice!!


----------



## Doc

Great pics.  That looks like fun.  
Do you remember how much they rent those little boats for, and how fast can they go?  Looks like you had a good group of folks to rent a number of them.

What else is there to do in Cozumel for those of us who don't scuba dive?


----------



## mosi

Doc......this was the excursion I booked when we stopped from a cruise.

http://www.royalcaribbean.com/shore...shorexByPort&ProductCode=CZA5&DestinationCode=

The boats only ran 25 - 30 but we ran the heck out of them and even tho you played follow the leader..... they took you out several miles, full tilt boogie into some pretty good waves for the size of the boats. I believe you can book them direct when they are not filled by the cruise passengers and save a few bucks. 

I would do it again.....good time.

let me know if you have any other questions

http://www.cozumelwatersports.com/ToursExcursions/SpeedboatandBeach.htm


There are a lot of things to do.....
.
.....Search -- 'Cozumel excursions' and you will get lists


----------



## Doc

Thanks Mosi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ironman

Doc said:


> What else is there to do in Cozumel for those of us who don't scuba dive?


You can rent a car or motorcycle and drive around the whole island. Find a secluded spot along the beach somewhere and chill out. There is the San Gervasio riuns in the middle of the island too - I didn't hit that. Lots of stuff to do in the town square or whatever it's called. Just do your shopping when the cruise ships aren't there. Don't forget to hit the Greenhouse cigar bar. Lotsa cute babes there too.  We met a guy that ran a bar on the other side of the island (no electric there) and he gave us his phone # to go hang with him at his house the next day. Nice folks.

You can also hop on a ferry and go across to the mainland to Playa del Carmen. Then go north to cancun or south to the Mayan ruins which is extremely cool!

I don't know how safe the island is to roam freely now days tho.


----------



## ki0ho

Great pics there JPR.  the water off the phillipene  islands is that clear.....or it was a few years back........


----------



## Cowboy

mosi said:


> Doc......this was the excursion I booked when we stopped from a cruise.
> 
> http://www.royalcaribbean.com/shore...shorexByPort&ProductCode=CZA5&DestinationCode=
> 
> The boats only ran 25 - 30 but we ran the heck out of them and even tho you played follow the leader..... they took you out several miles, full tilt boogie into some pretty good waves for the size of the boats. I believe you can book them direct when they are not filled by the cruise passengers and save a few bucks.
> 
> I would do it again.....good time.
> 
> let me know if you have any other questions
> 
> http://www.cozumelwatersports.com/ToursExcursions/SpeedboatandBeach.htm
> 
> 
> There are a lot of things to do.....
> .
> .....Search -- 'Cozumel excursions' and you will get lists


 

Them some great pics Mosi , Thanks for sharing . Nice choice for a cruiseline as well  . How long ago was the cruise & which ship were you aboard out of curiosity ?


----------



## mosi

Thanks Cowboy. That was Royal Caribbean's 'Grandeur of the Seas'.

That cruise was last March. 


We were there again this last December but I have yet to unload the camera


JPR has the right idea of going below the water with scuba to explore some beautiful scenery. If people are not divers but can get in the water and are able to float..... simple snorkeling is a real trip. There are inexpensive boat rides with snorkeling stops near reefs that will let you experience, not quite what JPR showed you, but some very beautiful sights.


----------



## jpr62902

Ironman said:


> You can rent a car or motorcycle and drive around the whole island. Find a secluded spot along the beach somewhere and chill out. There is the San Gervasio riuns in the middle of the island too - I didn't hit that. Lots of stuff to do in the town square or whatever it's called. Just do your shopping when the cruise ships aren't there. Don't forget to hit the Greenhouse cigar bar. Lotsa cute babes there too.  We met a guy that ran a bar on the other side of the island (no electric there) and he gave us his phone # to go hang with him at his house the next day. Nice folks.
> 
> You can also hop on a ferry and go across to the mainland to Playa del Carmen. Then go north to cancun or south to the Mayan ruins which is extremely cool!
> 
> I don't know how safe the island is to roam freely now days tho.


 
Yup, Cozumel is seven layers of awesome. As for safety, there aren't any issues there. It was still a little disconcerting seeing the Federalis with their machine guns mounted on pick up trucks and stationed every couple miles on the road from Cancun to Playa del Carmen.

The ruins in Tulum are awesome:


----------



## jpr62902

The diving is phenomenal in Coz.  Skip the snorkeling.  Get SCUBA certified and do some shallow dives.  Plus, SCUBA is easier than snorkeling, IMHO.

Where we stayed, the dive boat left right from our beach.  The first is of us gearin' up for the day's dive.  The second is a nifty sunset shot to give y'all a better idea as to how close the dive op pier was to our beach.


----------



## Doc

Awesome pics!!  Thanks JPR and Mosi!!!!!


----------



## norscaner

SCUBA is easier than snorkeling, IMHO.

I agree jpr.
We snorkelled all over the Dominiacan Republic and just wanted to get off the surface.
I was certified in Sept ..did my 4 open water dives in 54 degree water and cant wait to hit the warm water in 25 days, not that I am counting.

My sweety snorkelled in Coz 2 summers ago on a boat called the Nena.
This Lady made her feel like a pro and no worries if you have no experience.
Anyone going to Coz check out www.divewithchristina.com
I have not bought the expensive underwater camera yet but will try to rent one in Roatan and bring back some pics.


----------



## muleman RIP

About time for another trip?


----------



## Ironman

muleman said:


> About time for another trip?





Maybe he went again and is keeping to himself? Not showing us pictures of his trip?

Naw, JP wouldn't do that!


----------



## awakevaulting

Such a nice place to visit! I haven't been there yet but when I go to Cabo San Lucas, I'd love to visit Cozumel and Cancun too. Btw, how far is it from Cabo? Any idea?


----------



## bczoom

Cabo is about as far away as you can get from Cancun and Cozumel. 3400KM.

Cabo, as you know is in baja California area.  

Cancun and Cozumel are on the Yucatan peninsula on the far east coast (Cozumel is actually an island in the Caribbean sea).


----------

